# River Run Dog Food



## hhbgl (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone feed River Run 24/20 and how do you like it?


----------



## John F Hughes (Jan 14, 2011)

been on it 4 about 3-weeks on now dogs love it ...


----------



## game dog (Jan 14, 2011)

i use the red bag 27-18 i think dogs do great on it


----------



## 281 (Jan 14, 2011)

its some good food.


----------



## c.broyles (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been feeding it for 2 yrs and my hounds love it. keeps the full of energy and they look good. i get mine in adairsville.


----------



## hhbgl (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr Broyles, that is where I get mine also.

John Hughes- this is Donald Bowen I guess your out of the beagle business now, by the lab in the picture. Good to hear from you.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jan 17, 2011)

my labs love it, it just seems to give them really bad gas


----------



## c.broyles (Jan 17, 2011)

duckdawgdixie said:


> my labs love it, it just seems to give them really bad gas




That just makes move through the water alittle faster.lol


----------



## cburchett77 (Jan 18, 2011)

By far the best for the money!


----------



## testdepth (Jan 19, 2011)

I feed River Run 24/20 to my english bulldogs and my pitbull mixes and they love it.  Where I live it sells for $19.00 for 50lbs.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been using it around 2 years now. They like it and look good on it. They can retain weight when I run them during hunting season better on the 24/20 than anything else I've used.


----------



## lablover (Feb 3, 2011)

My lab does fine on it, imo, the best for the money.


----------



## solocam01 (Feb 4, 2011)

What stores carry River Run dog food


----------



## twinstar (Feb 17, 2011)

been feeding diamond for about 10 yrs now an love it . but the cost has went up to much . i am looking at trying something else . i live in dawsonville so if you know of a place close by that carries it please let me know would like to try it .


----------

